# Lab sp. Mbamba Yellow top labs?



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a breeding group of yellow top labs that have become a bore...

Its 6 females, I think 3 males, and 1 juvie (one surviving fry) These are smaller mbuna, I think the largest is under 4", maybe closer to 3" I've had them 6 months (all from Mike)

They are housed in a 46g corner tank which gives them lots of room to hide in the back. I think because they are so active breeding, (there are always females holding) this makes them skittish.

So at the moment I am considering selling the group, and converting the tank to a small tang community with a few calvus which I already have and mebbe a leleupi and a julie.

Just a feeler if anyone would be interested, I think they would be fine in a typical rectangle tank, but I can't replace the tank.(and at my limit for tanks)


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I might buy them but can I get some pictures 


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Spiro..

If I can I will, can't promise if they will be very close up but will do what i can hopefully over the weekend


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Great, 
I Appreciate the effort 


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

An effort its going to be!

I can get photos from 6ft away while I sit here but they aren't very good... Soon as I approach the tank they hide... Which is the main reason for selling them..

I'll keep at it..


----------

